# My new TreVoR - I've got her! (pics)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well delivery day finally came yesterday and all i can say is WOW. The noise is breathtaking and I have back the same cheesy grin i did when i picked up my first TT!  A big thanks to Rob(b3ves) for giving me a lift down in his CSL and enduring a 3 hour return trip sitting in stop start motorway traffic after a coach fire shut down most of the motorway between Exeter and Bristol. 

I am still in the process of running her in, so it's a bit difficult to tell what the power will be like, but if the power up to 3500rpm is anything to go by, its going to be awesome! I have to do 250 miles not exceeding 3500rpm, then another 750 not exceeding 5000rpm. It then goes back for its 1000 mile service and then i can open her up all the way up to the top of the power band. She iscurrently sat on 200, so its slowly getting there. I'll give some feedback fully when she is run in. 

The colour in the pics makes it look a lot 'blacker' than it actual is in the flesh. It is so much more blue, especially when the light hits it.

All in all im well chuffed, i've just got to get the miles on her now! Here she is all washed and waxed, sitting outside Castle Coombe House. Oh and one pic of the front wheel taken after cleaning.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Nice


----------



## TTyler (Jun 20, 2005)

Stunning, enjoy


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Nice one Kev my ears are still popping from my 200 miles today.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

That is really nice. I want.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Stunning.

Think they put your rev counter in back to front though...


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

very nice indeed mate, enjoy!
Alan


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Looking good - watch those kerbs. 

Shame about having to wait before you can open it up fully....can't wait to hear a full review.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

That is one nice motor car.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Very nice car..!

Quick question - How tall are you (if you don't mind me asking)?

I was actually thinking of test driving one of these, but I'm nearly 6' 2", and wonderd if I'd fit in it ok?

Cheers,

J


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Make sure you're at C. Combe in December so I can see and hear it!

You taking it around the track would also be pleasant site. :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I am still in the process of running her in, so it's a bit difficult to tell what the power will be like, but if the power up to 3500rpm is anything to go by, its going to be awesome! I have to do 250 miles not exceeding 3500rpm, then another 750 not exceeding 5000rpm. It then goes back for its 1000 mile service and then i can open her up all the way up to the top of the power band.


So based on your planned annual mileage you set out to justify the car in the first place, she should be run in by the beginning of November....how exciting!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice car. 

Are you going to manage to keep those wheels as clean as they are now? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> So based on your planned annual mileage you set out to justify the car in the first place, she should be run in by the beginning of November....how exciting!


ooohh meeoooowww !


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Justhe1 said:


> Very nice car..!
> 
> Quick question - How tall are you (if you don't mind me asking)?
> 
> ...


I'm just under 6ft 5 and fit in OK. You can get a thinner seat base cushion made up by the factory which helps too. The targa has more headroom than the Coupe (roof on I mean). Roof off you do tend to get a bit more buffeting than someone who is say 5ft 4, but then that is the same in any open top car.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Looks awesome Kevin!

What's the location for the photos ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yum yum Kev. She looks the mutts.

You should be planning plenty of little 100 mile trips to get her run in while summer is still here. Pop up to mine this weekend, that will get you close to the 1000 mark & you'll have the rest of August & all September to enjoy that engine note with the roof down 8)


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> Justhe1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice car..!
> ...


Cheers for that - looks like I may just pop down to Barnet for a quick gander this week then, those pics have def got me thinking again..!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Absolutely stunning Kev - want one!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks stunning Kevin,










If you are ever at Waldonway TVR in Kent (Long way i know) give me a shout, I live less than half a mile away


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I followed him in the CSL through central Bristol on our way back from Castle Combe and ALL of the attention was on his car. It really does look and sound superb and I'm very jealous.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V Nice motor Kevin. Use it!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounded lush over the phone Kev, can't wait to see it in the flesh!

Bring it over soon & give the guy in the penthouse ideas about a new car


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

simple. car= 8)

regards


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice indeed - bet the grin needs surgical removal 

James.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

interesting looking car! I have always loved TVR's but shyed away after a brief ownership of a 450SEAC...

is this the one that featured in TG recently clarkson driving it?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Looks fantastic - can you post a video of you driving it through a tunnel when it's fully run in?  8)


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Beautiful Kev, good location for pictures too.

Where did you buy it from if you were stuck travelling north on M5 ?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A superb car Kev. 

I suspect that most journeys will seem extra special in her. 8)


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I've always had a soft spot for TVRs... that is lovely and no exception.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Beautiful Kev, good location for pictures too.
> 
> Where did you buy it from if you were stuck travelling north on M5 ?





kmpowell said:


> A big thanks to Rob(b3ves) for giving me a lift down in his CSL and enduring a 3 hour return trip sitting in stop start motorway traffic after a coach fire shut down most of the motorway between Exeter and Bristol.


There's a clue in there somewhere


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow, what a car, it's an evil looking thing! :twisted: 8)

Watched Clarkson driving one on a repeat of TG the other day, looks like fun 

No TC or ABS - is that true ??

Enjoy it!


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Wow, what a car, it's an evil looking thing! :twisted: 8)
> 
> Watched Clarkson driving one on a repeat of TG the other day, looks like fun
> 
> ...


All the better for no ESP. You drive the car, not a computer. ABS would be nice though (I suspect this will arrive on TVRs soon).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wow, thanks for all the positive replies!  400 miles on the clock now, and I never realised a car could attract so much attention (for all the right reasons). I have always been a little bit shallow so its perfect for me!  

Jonno, the photos were taken at Castle Coombe Manor just after it had pissed it down with rain, so the car was a bit dirty 

GCP, i bough the car from the Exeter TVR dealership becasue i was really impressed with the sales guys attitude and knowledge. I walked in there not knowing much about TVR's and he took the time to explain and introduce me to the world of TVR over a complete afternoon, unlike the dealer in cheltenham who just wanted to sell me a car off his forecourt regardless of what i asked for in terms of specification etc. Plus the Exeter dealer offered me a very competitve finance package on a new one, so i plumped for a brand spanker in the end with a 3yr warranty instead of tyhe used one i had set out to get. 

It's all going well so far, but when she is run in ill do a full report etc 

Thanks again for all the kind comments


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

AMAZING! What an animal - keep it on the sticky stuff fella!  (there's some awesome cars on this forum these days - you [email protected]@#*s!!!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Really awesome and I can imagine how she sounds!

Happy Christmas Kev 8)


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Very pleased for you. A hairy b*** sport car with no compromise.

Though our TTRQ is still a treat... was in the French Alps last week.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just popped in here as the main forum was a bit slow... Glad I did!

STUNNING! 

(Nice setting for the pics too - fantastic hotel to stay at if you get the chance )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not many girls I know called Trevor though............ :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Must be approaching 1k miles now Kev? How is she doing?

Someone I know has a T350C (same as yours, think his is red though) and it is always going back to the dealer for this and that. He loves the car though, wouldn't change it. He too was hoping that the build quality issues had changed for the better, but has been a little disappointed (he has owned TVRs before though so is resigned to it). Hope you're having a good experience? Not heard from you for a while on the TVR, was hoping for more pics and a further report?

Will you be joining us on any autumn track days?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Give us some interior pics please? 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I guess he's too busy enjoying it or succumbing to other distractions 

I was out with him yesterday for a drive out to Cheddar Gorge (I was in the CSL). Lovely car that doubles up as a cloaking device for my CSL, at least when it comes to pedestrians.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Agreed but IIRC TVRs are notorious for getting hot inside the cabin, which can't be good for any Klingon's that might be lingering...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Come on Kev let's hear about it!



b3ves said:


> II was out with him yesterday for a drive out to Cheddar Gorge .....


Isn't that what Gerald Davies said haha :wink: 

arf !!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

b3ves said:


> I guess he's too busy enjoying it or succumbing to other distractions
> 
> I was out with him yesterday for a drive out to Cheddar Gorge (I was in the CSL). Lovely car that doubles up as a cloaking device for my CSL, at least when it comes to pedestrians.


They arent the standard BBS's are they that you get on the CSL?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Must be approaching 1k miles now Kev? How is she doing?
> 
> Someone I know has a T350C (same as yours, think his is red though) and it is always going back to the dealer for this and that. He loves the car though, wouldn't change it. He too was hoping that the build quality issues had changed for the better, but has been a little disappointed (he has owned TVRs before though so is resigned to it). Hope you're having a good experience? Not heard from you for a while on the TVR, was hoping for more pics and a further report?
> 
> Will you be joining us on any autumn track days?


Got her back from her 1k run in service last week, so i can now take her all the way up the rev range. WOW what a noise and the power!!! It's intoxicating. I've also been told the engine will losen up even more too. 

I've had people stopping in the street to take photos, and i cant park it anywhere without somebody asking what it is etc. I'm shallow so i love that sort of thing 

I'm gonna give her a prep for the winter (wax & interior treatment) when i get some spare time, so ill take lots of pics and also write up a short report then.

All in all she has lived up to all expectations and much more! One happy bunny here.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Must be approaching 1k miles now Kev? How is she doing?
> ...


Good news mate, glad it is loosening up for you (and the engine is as well arf)

Be careful though, you have more power than I have now, max it in 3rd gear at the wrong time and there's a ban looming (take it from someone who knows!)

And what's all this about interior waxing? Never had you down as a polisher :wink:

Stu


----------

